# Looking to buy a G4016 (ish)



## TexasPyro (Jan 29, 2020)

As the title states, Ive run across a G4016 clone branded as Atinon. From what I can tell its the equivalent of a Grizzly G4016. Does anyone around here have any experience with these things? This will be my first lathe, I've been looking for weeks and not found much. 

The seller knows nothing about the machine, he is selling it for a widow. It does seem to come with a few tools but nothing of note. They're asking $1200, deal, or run away fast?





He also has this mill listed for sale, anyone know anything about it? $1200 for it as well. I'd love to make a deal for both if they're worth it. 



I appreciate any help yall can offer!


----------



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2020)

Could use some better picts, but at $1200 that might not be bad. If it's under power all the better to hear any problems.
Any tooling at all?
Look for dings and wear. Check out Liptons video on 'how to buy a used lathe'.
The auctions I've been watching the last few weeks, even the 'used' import 14" and 16"ers have been breaking the $2K barrier with no tooling.
Old Bridgeports hit $1500 without blinking. Same with import mills.


----------



## TexasPyro (Jan 29, 2020)

Unfortunately those are the only pictures he has, it's buried back in a barn. It's seen a lot of use in its past life, apparently it was light use, small parts, etc..  

The only tooling I know of are a few misc bits, chuck, what looks like some collets, etc. I won't know much until I can put eye balls on it.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2020)

TexasPyro said:


> Unfortunately those are the only pictures he has, it's buried back in a barn. It's seen a lot of use in its past life, apparently it was light use, small parts, etc..
> 
> The only tooling I know of are a few misc bits, chuck, what looks like some collets, etc. I won't know much until I can put eye balls on it.


Root around, there might be a crate(s) full of stuff.
Then make an offer - take it and go!


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks like you could do worse- it would be nice if the lathe has a steady rest and the mill has some collets and a vise
Find out if they are single phase or three phase power- you might have to budget a VFD or rotary converter


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 30, 2020)

for this part of the US, those prices are a STEAL. I wouldn't even bother making an offer, though I would try and get as much tooling and material laying around as possible.


----------



## TexasPyro (Feb 1, 2020)

Welp, she followed me home last night. I ended up getting the lathe and a decent band saw for $1200. The lathe didn't have many tools included, apparently they were lost in the transfer from the estate to the seller. It does have a nice looking 6 jaw chuck. The lathe is definitely used but seems to be in great shape, the ways show no visible wear. The previous owner used it to make pool cue parts. I'll snap some pics when I get it in place and cleaned up. Thanks for the help, fellas.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 1, 2020)

Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasPyro (Feb 2, 2020)

Got it in place over the weekend, had to move my compressor and run some new air lines. It took some time to get it as level as I could with a nice 24" level. Unfortunately I don't have an engineers level to get it dead nuts on. I was able to play around with it and make some chips. I've got a lot of tooling to order. I did what I could with the one piece of HSS I very crudely ground. It turns aluminum relaly nicely. As This Old Tony says, "aluminum makes everyone look like a Rockstar". I turned down some aluminum rod, at this point its turning a .014 taper, big on the tail end and small on the headstock end. Gotta do some investigating and figure that one out.


----------



## candeservices (Apr 11, 2021)

I have the same lathe(G4016)exact copy . I bet 99% of the parts interchange. Its a good beginner lathe and I bet you will grow out of it fast(I did). That was a VERY good price you got it for but I would have bought the mill also.


----------



## Ken226 (Apr 14, 2021)

I know it's an old thread were replying to, but,  why not?  

I have one of these as well.  It's made by Yangzhou Super Machine Tool Co. In China. The TY-0632.  They were imported and renamed by Grizzly, Birmingham, Jet and many others.

 Mine is the Birmingham version. 

At one point, I had several newer, more expensive lathe's.  This one was the better of them.  I eventually sold the rest, and kept this one.

Here's another thread about these.










						Yangzhou TY-CO632 13x40 Gear Head Lathe rebuild.
					

That's great info! Thank you so much. Your Lathe's an inspiration. Beautiful!  Love the tool rack. My electrical panel has the same issue. The Jog switch is about all that still works. I keep it unplugged when not in use because without the E-Stop button I can hear the relays humming.   The...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

